# [app] quel gestionnaire de fichiers léger ? (résolu)

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Ca y est, c'est officiel : je suis vieux.

Car "c'était mieux avant"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Utilisateur de Gnome 2 à ses débuts, j'utilisais depuis de nombreuses années fluxbox + quelques outils issus du monde gnome (nautilus entre autres). Tout ça marchait très bien, et restait très léger. Depuis Gnome 3 je vis un calvaire... Obligé de modifier en profondeur le système simplement pour nautilus !!! Là, faut pas exagérer. Bientôt il faudra une interface graphique pour lire des logs en binaire   :Twisted Evil:  !

Sérieusement, je suis à la recherche, pour l'avenir, d'un file manager assez simple, léger, pas buggé, et qui reste compatible avec la couche VFS pour pouvoir faciliter l'accès aux partage à la maison... J'ai fait quelques essais sans grand succès. C'est toujours assez peu ergonomique, et ça bug facilement...

Bref, si vous connaissez la perle rare, je prends...

Merci d'avance !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Moi j'aime le changement   :Cool: 

Sinon pour mes chroot et autres LXC, quand j'ai besoin d'outils X légers j'installe PCManFM.

À tester aussi le tout nouveau port de PCManFM en Qt du projet LXQt, par contre il doit encore en être à l'alpha, donc pour le "pas buggé" on repassera, pour l'instant.

Après dit nous ce qui te gène ou que tu cherche et on t'aidera un peu mieux.

----------

## xaviermiller

emelfm, pcmanfm, midnight commander

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Moi j'aime le changement  

 

Avec l'âge, on en vient à préférer la stabilité au changement   :Rolling Eyes: 

/em va prendre ses gouttes...

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Sinon pour mes chroot et autres LXC, quand j'ai besoin d'outils X légers j'installe PCManFM.
> 
> À tester aussi le tout nouveau port de PCManFM en Qt du projet LXQt, par contre il doit encore en être à l'alpha, donc pour le "pas buggé" on repassera, pour l'instant.
> 
> Après dit nous ce qui te gène ou que tu cherche et on t'aidera un peu mieux.

 

Alors, ce qui me gêne... QT  :Wink: . J'évite au maximum ce toolkit, à cause d'abord de sombres histoires de licences (mais ce n'est peut-être même plus d'actualité de nos jours), et aussi de sa lourdeur (à la compilation surtout). Mais sur ce point je peux transiger.

Ce que je recherche surtout : un file manager "2-pane". Genre Norton Commander pour ceux qui ont connu, le plus pratique que j'ai jamais utilisé, tous systèmes confondus. Je connais bien le projet gnome-commander, pour avoir écrit ses ebuilds pendant assez longtemps, mais il souffre de son manque de maintien (il utilise encore les vieilles libs gnome-vfs, qui posent des soucis avec les environnements modernes). Il semble que le projet reprenne du poil de la bête, espérons que ça va s'améliorer.

Je cherche donc un support SMB complet. Idéalement via gvfs bien sûr, ça éviter de réinventer la roue.

Je cherche aussi un truc léger, qui ne mette pas quinze plombes à se lancer. Idéalement avec une interface épurée. L'aperçu des fichiers multimédias, je m'en fiche. Je veux que ça copie, que ça déplace et que ça supprime vite. Je veux éviter Gnome 3 à tout prix (je refuse de cautionner la venue d'un environnement de bureau qui nécessite de changer de système d'init, c'est idéologique).

En bref : un truc finalement pas si facile à trouver : mis à part PCManFM auquel je n'avais pas pensé (et je vais m'y pencher), j'avais essayé les autres, qui ont tous des défauts plus ou moins importants. Si j'avais du temps... Je clonerai norton commander  :Wink:  Ou bien j'aiderai le projet gnome-commander...

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu cherches un clone de norton commander, fonce vers midnight commander  :Wink: 

----------

## Tanki

Salut !

tu as toujours ROX-Filer, qui n'est pas bien gros,

par contre pour les montages avec GVFS tu pourras repasser, 

moi j'aime bien, mais comme on dit tous les gouts sont dans la nature

pour gérer mes montages je fais mes règles dans mon /etc/fstab et ROX les reconnait et me propose de monter et démonter le dossier a base de clic gauche (pas très compliqué)

après je le trouve pas super suivi comme projet, mais ptet je me gourre  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Petit retour sur ce sujet. Je dois avouer que je suis assez déçu après avoir testé pas mal de choses.

mc : le support des filesystem virtuel smbfs est totalement abominable, je pèse mes mots.

rox : il doit falloir s'y habituer, et j'avoue que j'ai un peu galéré... par ailleurs là encore le support SmB est des plus artisanal...

La bonne surprise est venue de Caja, le fork de nautilus ancienne version. Aussi abouti que son devancier, parfait.

Merci quand même pour vos suggestions, ça m'a permis de me remettre un peu au goût du jour.

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors, ce qui me gêne... QT . J'évite au maximum ce toolkit, à cause d'abord de sombres histoires de licences (mais ce n'est peut-être même plus d'actualité de nos jours), et aussi de sa lourdeur (à la compilation surtout). Mais sur ce point je peux transiger.
> 
> 

 

T'es pas vieux, t'es obsolète là!  :Wink: 

Les licences ne sont plus un problème depuis que Nokia est passé par là (passage du tout en GPL, hop). Ensuite pour ce qui est de la lourdeur à la compil c'est moins vrai vu les très nettes améliorations qui ont été faites sur g++ (surtout depuis la 4.8, je sais pas si ça a un lien avec le fait qu'il est lui même passé au c++, j'en doute), d'autant que c'est proprement découpé maintenant. Au runtime c'est à peine plus gourmand en ram et c'est tout.

À moins que ta machine se fasse vieille aussi, ça passe vraiment bien. La mienne est un core2quad de 2008 et ça ne pose aucun soucis.

Et Gtk... plus ça va plus il part en sucette. Ça se voit pas trop en tant qu'utilisateur, mais du point de vue développeur c'est une horreur.

Cf tous ces projets qui passe de gtk vers qt. C'est pas anodin.

----------

